# tyre choice



## hughes4324 (5 Apr 2011)

anyone got any advice on what tyres i should use for this spring/summer (if it's nice)?? i mostly ride in afan and brechfa.

Thanks


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Apr 2011)

Can I assume y0u have a 26" wheeled MTB?



hughes4324 said:


> anyone got any advice on what tyres i should use for this spring/summer (if it's nice)?? i mostly ride in afan and brechfa.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## hughes4324 (5 Apr 2011)

yep, 26" wheeled mtb


----------



## lukesdad (5 Apr 2011)

Well its not that bad at either venue grip wise.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Apr 2011)

IRC s have always been my fav. 1.75 semi slick or 1.95 Mythos
.


----------



## Globalti (6 Apr 2011)

Anything you can get cheap will do. Tyres make much less difference than skilful riding.


----------



## Bicycle (6 Apr 2011)

Globalti said:


> Anything you can get cheap will do. Tyres make much less difference than skilful riding.



+1 to that.

I currently have tyres called Maxxis Ignitors (foldable) on my MTB. 

That's for XC riding in all sorts of conditions. 

They're fine, but I bought them principally because there was an offer on at the time.

Truly, I'm not sure I'd notice if someone sneaked in and changed them for another brand when I wasn't looking.

You will enjoy whatever you ride on...


----------



## hughes4324 (6 Apr 2011)

ye ignitors im using at the moment, a 2.35 in the front and a 2.1 in the back. is it worth using something with a bit less rolling resistance for summer thou??


----------



## GilesM (15 Apr 2011)

I like the Continental Mountain King (Supersonics) I use 2.4 on my Orange 5, the Supersonics are quite light for a big tyre, and seem to roll very well. For my hardtail I have been using Paneracer Fire XC 2.1 for a few years, I like them.


----------



## GaryA (15 Apr 2011)

In my experience Panaracer Fire's are hard to beat for all round XC.... they grip really well and have the added bonus of not dragging too much on hard pack or the road sections.

Lighter tyres will make a difference as to how livley the bike feels; I can even tell the difference between the lighter kevlar folding and cheaper steel banded rigid fire-xc when swapping over on mine


----------



## GilesM (15 Apr 2011)

GaryA said:


> Lighter tyres will make a difference as to how livley the bike feels; I can even tell the difference between the lighter kevlar folding and cheaper steel banded rigid fire-xc when swapping over on mine



Totally agree, I tried some heavier Maxxis last year and hated the feel of the bike, it felt really sluggish up hill. The panaracer Fire XC also lasts quite well, helps if you do much on road stuff, where as I've found that the road really destroys the Continental Supersonic tyres.


----------



## Muddy Ground (19 Apr 2011)

Tyres are a nightmare! I absolutely hate Panaracer Pro's for instance; no grip in the wet for me yet others love them. My personal favourite is the Maxxis Aspen, but I recognise it's not a tyre for everybody. 

Don't get hung up on the things; best bet is to go down to your local bike shop and buy the cheapest you can happily get away with. Trail centre tyres may best be bought from the trail centre bike shop.... If you can get away with it, go for a slightly wider front than the rear; I don't understand the theory of it, but it works!

www.muddyground.com


----------



## hughes4324 (19 Apr 2011)

ive been told by a mate that conti speed kings are a good tyre. true?


----------

